# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SCAR!!



## thebarbequeen (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope your day is fun and full of great food, friends and family!  Can't wait to hear about what you cook up!  CHEERS!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Jun 18, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Scarbelly.*

Hope you have a great day, great food and great fun.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 18, 2011)

So, you're another year older.  Shame you might have to cook on your birthday for all the well-wishers coming over.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy B-Day Scar!!! Anymore I love cooking on my B-Day so I can eat what I want to my  specifications!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to one of my favorite people on the forum! One of the kindest, most helpful member I've had the pleasure to get to know...

Hope your day is amazing Gary!


----------



## venture (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## gotarace (Jun 18, 2011)

Scarbelly...Have A Fantastic Birthday!!!!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 18, 2011)

Gary, my friend, here's wishing you a fun filled and enjoyable day, Happy Birthday.

Gene


----------



## michael ark (Jun 18, 2011)

here to many more


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary! ya old fart


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary.  What a great friend and wealth of information on this Forum.  It has been an honor getting to know you!

Many more to come my freind.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh No !

Gary, Don't tell me you're another year older than me!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Birthday Buddy !!!   

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday You Old Fart!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Scar!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary hope your having a great one


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary


----------



## chefrob (Jun 18, 2011)

you guys are wrong........gary is not and old fart!

he's so old he is FART DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 18, 2011)

............HOPE YA HAD A GOOD ONE GARY!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you to all of you for your wonderful comments ( even you Rob) 

Yesterday was the party ( ah that is why I have a very hazy view this morning) and the actual birthday is Tuesday. Appropriately, the longest day of the year, just ask my mom about that one.

Again thanks to everyone


----------



## chefrob (Jun 19, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Appropriately, the longest day of the year, just ask my mom about that one.


that poor, poor woman! i bet moses had an easier exodus.............


----------



## sqwib (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy B-day and many more


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2011)

Good one SQWIB.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

SQWIB I amost had an ASNER with that pic. Hot coffee out the nose is not fun LOL

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy belated birthday brother!


----------

